# 'Pie' Jokes and 'Pie' references



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

..... it's all getting a bit fucking boring now, so give it a rest eh! [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

To be honest tho, "in house" jokes are what makes a community out of a forum.

Nick


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> To be honest tho, "in house" jokes are what makes a community out of a forum.
> 
> Nick


True, but I have lost count the amount of threads that have been taken off topic by 'Pie' Jokes! It wass funny initially(if you like that sort of thing) but it's becoming ridiculous (and IMO fucking boring) now.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Fair point indeed.

Just don't want this place to loose it's charactor. Some forums you just post on and never get to know anyone, this forum has got much more of a welcoming feel.

Nick


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> Fair point indeed.
> 
> Just don't want this place to loose it's charactor. Some forums you just post on and never get to know anyone, this forum has got much more of a welcoming feel.
> 
> Nick


Can we resurrect the thread about "loose" and "lose"?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Fair point indeed.
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> ..... it's all getting a bit fucking boring now, so give it a rest eh! [smiley=zzz.gif]


Thank fuck for that, a decent flame...

Lets have some more 'which wheels', 'what colour' and my all time fucking favourite, 'its a TT but it isnt, its actually a shite kit car wow arent I fucking clever' threads eh.

Actually i especially like threads asking the rest of the forum what people should do with their own money/lives/problems etc such as 'Which car should I buy cos I havent got a mind of my own?' and 'Some kids are making noise outside my house and im too scared to do anything'. I think the all time classic waste of bytes has to be either 'I have a skin rash and a date tomorrow what the fuck should I do cos Im a bloody nancy?' or 'Facials for men, I actually think thats an ok thing to ask on a bloody car forum I bet it never gets posted on the fucking Evo Owners forums Jesus fucking christ whats the world coming to?' :roll:

Heaven forbid anyone should inject some ready wit and humour into the place eh.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh and I forgot the real beauties of the forum, the humdinger posts that really are a fucking waste of space. Pointless bloody threads speculating about potential Audis that may or may not be released anytime between now and 2050 and could, possibly, maybe, could be, maybe not, depends on what the poster can imagine and then back up with cack about links to Audi AG, Audi Uk or their dealer's salesman's cat which they chatted to last night whilst devouring a pile of magic fucking Mmushrooms. I mean ffs, shutup already.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Is there no add-on that you could set as a mod to filter out any thread with 'pie' in it?

Or just ignore them and get on with it - like I do with all the threads on repetitive videos of Nurburgring laps?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I mean ffs, a few pie references and u post that yet this shite still appears day after day. Whats worst is PEOPLE STILL RESPOND WITH SERIOUS FUCKING POSTS aaaarrrrrrrghhhhhhh

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 12&start=0

(PS. I hope everyone can see theres an element of humour in these posts :wink: . Only a small fucking element though :roll: )


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Don't worry, Leg. Soon be time for the obligatory "cold knob" and "little snowflake came on this morning" threads and all this pie stuff will seem like "the good old days".

:wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CH_Peter said:


> Don't worry, Leg. Soon be time for the obligatory "cold knob" and "little snowflake came on this morning" threads and all this pie stuff will seem like "the good old days".
> 
> :wink:


Ah you seen us clever mkII owners dont have cold knobs 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, Leg. Soon be time for the obligatory "cold knob" and "little snowflake came on this morning" threads and all this pie stuff will seem like "the good old days".
> ...


Plastic doesnt get cold eh, nice one.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Whats wrong with a bit of meat in ya pie eh? eh? eh? :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Plastic doesnt get cold eh, nice one.


And neither does leather of the old MKI "off- roaders"


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

It's been ages since the last petrol thread - they are the worst of all.

'Ohhh I've just spent Â£30k on a car and I am swithering about spending 4 nano pence extra on Optimax/V-Power etc rather than the duck poo you get at Sainsbury's - what should I do'?

Sell your car you cretinous globule of sweat stuck to Satan's left testicle!

FFS - Grrrrr


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

John C said:


> It's been ages since the last petrol thread - they are the worst of all.
> 
> 'Ohhh I've just spent Â£30k on a car and I am swithering about spending 4 nano pence extra on Optimax/V-Power etc rather than the duck poo you get at Sainsbury's - what should I do'?
> 
> ...


:lol:

You had a bad day at work?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

No quite a good one actually - nice to wind down here of an evening though!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

John C said:


> Sell your car you cretinous globule of sweat stuck to Satan's left testicle!


Is that all thats stuck to it?  :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I would imagine the right one also has a partial attraction?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes I think it is time we stopped all this talk of pies

It is makes me so hungry :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Here you go ,,, enjoy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Why thanks Dave that is so much better any more m8


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Thought we could share this one 1/2 each


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you think KMP has may be had an iffy pie as some time and it has scared him so bad he cannot enjoy the simple plesure that a good pie can bring :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Yellow , fancy a job here ??


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Just for you M8










But only after ME :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Here is afters ...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Come on guys, lets face it Pies are impractical, they leak their filling everywhere. What we realy need is the practical evolution of pies....










Good old Cornish Pasty

*Lets have a Pasty debate*


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I have to agree with Kev.

I got bored of this about a week after it started.

Sorry Andy. Enjoy your pies by all means, but please shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Whats wrong with a bit of meat in ya pie eh? eh? eh? :-*


Now THAT'S a decent "pie" post :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm really hungry now!!!! :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > ..... it's all getting a bit fucking boring now, so give it a rest eh! [smiley=zzz.gif]
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love the "What pressure should my tyres be as I have a different brand now and I am too lazy to look on the fuel filler cap or use the search function" threads. Its the same size tyre just because it is a Kumelin not a Goodirelli people think they should be different pressures.

FFS take yourself outside and give yourself a good shake (And while you are out there look under the fuel filler cap for the answer to the question).


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Do one of the pie posters own a bakery? as i can never get the hang of the pie joke thingy :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg comes from the land of the pie eaters Wigan, as for Andy........................... he's just into pies!!

Well that as far as I know anyway :?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Come on guys, lets face it Pies are impractical, they leak their filling everywhere. What we realy need is the practical evolution of pies....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best Cornish Pasty I ever had wasn't a Cornish Pasty, but a Dorset Pasty bought in Lyme Regis.[smiley=chef.gif]

It was delicious and I was really enjoying it down on the Sea Front when I got mugged by a fucking seagull that took half the thing right out of my hand. :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys, lets face it Pies are impractical, they leak their filling everywhere. What we realy need is the practical evolution of pies....
> ...


Yeeek! Seagull muggers  
What's next :roll:


----------

